# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أهي ديه الحمامات و لا بلااااااااااااااااش

## boukybouky

شوفوا بقي هي ديه الحمامات إللي محتاجينها فعلاً   ::  

لازم نعيش حياتنا صح, العمر مش فيه وقت نضيعه في 

حمامات صغيرة و غير مريحة عايزين نعيش حياتنا    ::  


































في رعاية الله ,,,

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

م*رسي يابوكي بوكي يسلمووووووووووووووووا ايدك

روووووووعه الحمامات دي (أعزكم الله)

عارفه انا هنام فيهم ههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي*

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا... فقدت النطق خلاص
دي حمامات فعلا ولا ده فيلم خيال علمي! فيه كده!
ايووووه 
ده لو الشقه عبارة عن الحمام ده وبي يبقى عز!
شكرا يا بوكي

----------


## fajr

بصراحة يا شعاع انتى عقدتينى  :Frown:  
الحمامات دى كمان هتبقى موجودة فى بيتك؟  :Confused:  
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> بصراحة يا شعاع انتى عقدتينى  
> الحمامات دى كمان هتبقى موجودة فى بيتك؟


يعني ايه يافجر؟؟؟؟؟ مفهمتش ::  

ممكن الترجمه ::

----------


## fajr

معلش يا شعاع الظاهر والله اعلم انا باخرف  ::  
انا كان متهيألى ان انتى اللى منزلة الصور دى فكنت بقولك انك هتعقدينى بالديكورات اللى بتنزليها
على العموم معلش العتب على النظر   ::  
وما تزعليش يا بوكى صورك جميلة اوى وبعد كده هابقى البس نظارة  ::

----------


## boukybouky

> م*رسي يابوكي بوكي يسلمووووووووووووووووا ايدك
> 
> روووووووعه الحمامات دي (أعزكم الله)
> 
> عارفه انا هنام فيهم ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحياتي*


بس إيه رايك بزمتك مش عالم تاني   ::  

أهو كده نعيش و نرتاح في بيت الراحة ههههههه   ::  

في رعاية الله ,,,

----------


## boukybouky

> أنا... فقدت النطق خلاص
> دي حمامات فعلا ولا ده فيلم خيال علمي! فيه كده!
> ايووووه 
> ده لو الشقه عبارة عن الحمام ده وبي يبقى عز!
> شكرا يا بوكي


بعد الشر عليك يا نونا ان شاء الله القطة السودا الوحشة   ::  

يا سيتي ربنا يرزقك بشقة فيه حمامين من النوعية ديه   ::  

و لا يهمك المهم راحتك انت و بس و بعد كده كله يتحل 

في رعاية الله ,,,

----------


## boukybouky

> معلش يا شعاع الظاهر والله اعلم انا باخرف  
> انا كان متهيألى ان انتى اللى منزلة الصور دى فكنت بقولك انك هتعقدينى بالديكورات اللى بتنزليها
> على العموم معلش العتب على النظر   
> وما تزعليش يا بوكى صورك جميلة اوى وبعد كده هابقى البس نظارة


و لا يهمك كلنا أخوات واحد يعني 

مافيش زعل و لا حاجة المهم إنهم يعجبوكي

منوراة الموضوع  , تسلمي لي 

في رعاية الله ,,,

----------


## jasmin

ايه ده لا معقول بجد دى حمامات ولا اود نوم 
بجد دى حاجة تعقد

----------


## ابن البلد

من بكره بقه هفجر حمامي  ::

----------


## daria

ليه كدة يا بوكي بس؟
عملت فيكي ايه ؟
بصي الالوان بصي المرايات دي
والا اللي فيه زي البتاع دة
واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
حمامات ناس دي ولا احسد عادي؟  :: 
هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا بوكي 
شكرا على الجولة بغرض التعقيد
إيمان

----------


## osha

الله يسامحك يا بوكي يا بنتي 
يبقى الواحد حيتمرد على عيشته بعد كده 
الاالحمام من دول يكلف الواحد اكثر من يجي 20 ,30 جنيه والا يزيد شوية

----------


## boukybouky

ليه بس كده يا jasmin 

و لا تتعقدي و لا حاجة 

إحلمي و بس 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> من بكره بقه هفجر حمامي


هههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة تعمل زي الإعلان اللي كان بيقول "إنسف حمامك"  ::  

يلا ربنا يعينك يا ابن البلد   ::  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

لا يا daria احسدي عادي براحتك و لا يهمك 

انت عضوة مثالية و اعملي اللي يعجبك ههههههههه

منورة يا إيمان و الله مش بغرض التعقيد و لا حاجة

انا بس قلت أجيب لكم حاجة حلوة و مختلفة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا بوكى 

بس لما ده الحمام امال القصر عامل ازاى ؟؟


وبعدين اية الكنبة اللى فى الحمام دى؟؟؟


تسلم ايدك


تحياتى

----------


## boukybouky

> الله يسامحك يا بوكي يا بنتي 
> يبقى الواحد حيتمرد على عيشته بعد كده 
> الاالحمام من دول يكلف الواحد اكثر من يجي 20 ,30 جنيه والا يزيد شوية


لا لا لا انت بس إتمردي علي حمامك يا osha   ::  

لكن عيشتك سيبيها لغاية لما أجيب حاجات تانية   ::  

لا ما يوصلش 20 و لا 30 جنيه   ::  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

تسلمي دكتورة نسيبة 

الكنبة ديه لها سر خطير بس ممنوع للنشر 

لا القصر بقي ده حاجة تااااااااااااااااانية 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هيا الحمامت دى بيستقبلو فيها الضيوف ولا ايه ::   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهو فى الاول ولاخر حمام بردو  ::  
 ::

----------


## mm_gabre

جميلة جدا

----------


## boukybouky

> هيا الحمامت دى بيستقبلو فيها الضيوف ولا ايه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهو فى الاول ولاخر حمام بردو


ههههههههههه  ::  

لا يا زيزو مش أي حمامات 

منور و نشوفك دايماً و نستقبلك هههههههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> جميلة جدا


كل الشكر لك mm_gabre

سعيدة بمشاركتك 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## khaled4

*اجملهم اول واحد تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندسه*

----------


## a_leader

انا رايح انام !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boukybouky

> *اجملهم اول واحد تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندسه*


خلاص يا خالد مش يغلي عليك  :4:  

اعمله في بيتك ان شاء الله  :good:  

تسلم الله يخليك

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## boukybouky

> انا رايح انام !!!!!!!!!!!


 ::-s:   ::-s:   ::-s:  

هو أنا مش عارفة إيه علاقة النوم بالحمامات

بس مش مشكلة ... تصبح علي خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## أمير المصرى

يا سلام
حمامات تفتح النفس بصحيح
تسلم الايادى يا بوكى

----------


## a_leader

الحمامات طبعا روعة و فى منتهى الابهة و الفخامة
عشان كده انا قلت اروح انام ةبسرعة قبل ما اتعقد
شكرا يا بوكى على الموضوع الفخم ,,

----------


## boukybouky

> يا سلام
> حمامات تفتح النفس بصحيح
> تسلم الايادى يا بوكى


أهلاً بك أمير 

أصل مش أي حمام نقول عليه حمام  :;):  

تسلم الله يخليك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ور حمة الله و بركاته

ييييييييييييييييييييياه قلت مليون مرة مش عايزه حد يصور بيتنا و يطلع الصور على المنتدى 
عموما يا بوكى هاعاديهالك المرة دى بس المرة الجاية لا ممكن تعدى ابدا 

يا جماعه مرحب بيكم فى اى وقت لو حبيتم تيجوا تستجموا عندى فى الحمام (قصدى فى البيت)

----------


## boukybouky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ور حمة الله و بركاته
> ييييييييييييييييييييياه قلت مليون مرة مش عايزه حد يصور بيتنا و يطلع الصور على المنتدى 
> عموما يا بوكى هاعاديهالك المرة دى بس المرة الجاية لا ممكن تعدى ابدا 
> يا جماعه مرحب بيكم فى اى وقت لو حبيتم تيجوا تستجموا عندى فى الحمام (قصدى فى البيت)


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا أم نهال معلش بقي إحنا متعبين  :: 

أيوة الله يكرمك المرة ديه بس علشان نفرج الناس  ::nooo::  

بس كده هنيجي و نستجم و نعيش حياتنا في حمامك (قصدي في بيتك)  :y:  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دعاء الكروان

أختى الفاضلة بوكى 
أظنك تقصدى صالونات ..... مش حمامات ولا فى الخيال
دى كمان أحلى من الصالونات ..... رائعة والله ولا تخليكى تحب الجلوس فى الحمام طول اليوم 
تسلم ايدك الحلوة .

----------


## boukybouky

> أختى الفاضلة بوكى 
> أظنك تقصدى صالونات ..... مش حمامات ولا فى الخيال
> دى كمان أحلى من الصالونات ..... رائعة والله ولا تخليكى تحب الجلوس فى الحمام طول اليوم 
> تسلم ايدك الحلوة .


تسلمي يا دعاء الله يخليكِ

يا بنتي خلاص زمن الحمام الصغير انتهي دلوقتي انسف حمامك ههههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## BENTROSHD

روووووووعه الحمامات دي

----------


## moony293

أنا لو عندي الحمامات دي ابقى من كبار المستثمرين
وبعدين طبعا خسارة يتعمل فيه اي حاجة فاهمني انتوا طبعا

----------


## سابرينا

ايه ده يابوكى 
ديه مش حمامات ديه 
لوحات للنظر فقط دون اللمس 

الىكل اعضاء المنتدى 
احذروا حمامات بوكى 
ممنوع الاقتراب واللمس
لكن ممكن التصوير

----------


## boukybouky

> روووووووعه الحمامات دي


الأروع تواجدك BENTROSHD

منورة المنتدي عامة و الموضوع خاصة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أنا لو عندي الحمامات دي ابقى من كبار المستثمرين
> وبعدين طبعا خسارة يتعمل فيه اي حاجة فاهمني انتوا طبعا


ربنا يوعدك بالخير كله 

اهو في الآخر حمام  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ايه ده يابوكى 
> ديه مش حمامات ديه 
> لوحات للنظر فقط دون اللمس 
> 
> الىكل اعضاء المنتدى 
> احذروا حمامات بوكى 
> ممنوع الاقتراب واللمس
> لكن ممكن التصوير


ديه لوح للتمني يا سابرينا هههههههههه

لا ....كمان التصوير بإذن  :1:  

 و هناخد علي دخول الكاميرا العادية 5 جنيه

و 10 جنيه رسم دخول كاميرا فيديو ..لازم نكسب بقي  :: 

منورة يا سابرينا 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أحلى كلمة

خيال .. روعة .. وهم .. مش معقولة الحمامات دى يا بوكى

أنا ممكن يكون عندى حمام زيهم   ::uff::  

بس هيكون فى مشكلة   :Confused:  

انى هقضى اليوم كله فى الحمام

----------


## boukybouky

> خيال .. روعة .. وهم .. مش معقولة الحمامات دى يا بوكى
> أنا ممكن يكون عندى حمام زيهم   
> بس هيكون فى مشكلة   
> انى هقضى اليوم كله فى الحمام


منورة أحلي كلمة  :good:  

مش تشغلي بالك يا قمر جيبيه بس و كله يعدي  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## ديدي

ليه بس كدا يارورو حرام عليكى 
انتى متاكدة ان دى حمامات

----------


## boukybouky

> ليه بس كدا يارورو حرام عليكى 
> انتى متاكدة ان دى حمامات


لا ده مش حمام .....

ده صالون  ::   ::   :: 

منورة يا ديدي و الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## bedo_ic

صراحة تعقيد يا بوكى صراحة مش عارف اقولك ايه
بس الذوق الجميل دايما يبقى بوكى
تحياتى

----------


## boukybouky

> صراحة تعقيد يا بوكى صراحة مش عارف اقولك ايه
> بس الذوق الجميل دايما يبقى بوكى
> تحياتى


معلش بقي يا بيدو أهو تغيير  :: 

الله يخليك يا رب ده بس من ذوقك انت 

و شوية كده و أنزلكم الحمامات الجديدة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

